# Newbie, Is this Trek a good buy?



## MrKuter (Apr 21, 2011)

So I've been scouring the net looking for good deals on a beginner used bike for myself. Completely new to this forum and to riding and looking to spend about 300 bucks. I saw this bike on a local forum, and wondering what you guys think of this deal.
Thanx for ANY help. :twitchy:

Price is $275.
"Trek 1000 Road Bike Model 6061 T6 Alcoa Aluminum 60 cm. Blue paint with white lettering. Shimano 600 SIS rear derailleur. Quick release front & rear hubs. Matrix Titan 700c rims. Dia Compe BRS Blaze brakes. Shimano clipless pedals. Trip computer, tool kit/extra tube included in saddle bag(not shown). The handle bars have different tape than shown. Extra water bottle attached(same/white)This bike is light and fast. Local pickup only please. Price is firm, cash only. Serious inquiries only PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank You!"


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ChrisA70 (Sep 13, 2010)

If that is your size and fits you, I think it is a great deal....


----------

